# WINWORD.EXE Bad Image



## purple212 (Jan 14, 2012)

I downloaded MS Office 2010 Professional Plus for a friend, and the above error shows up with this address: C:\WINDOWS\Win5x5\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_31a54e43\MSVCR90.dll

which he says has been happening for quite some time. Another friend suggested I update Microsoft Securities and run a full scan because I took a screen shot of the 16 MSVCR90.dll files that appeared when I performed a "search". 

Per his advice, I then went to Add/Remove programs to "Repair" MS Office, but the same error appeared immediately. 

This is WAY over my head!


----------



## purple212 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Updates Could Not Be Installed*

I am still looking for a resolution to (Program Name).EXE BAD IMAGE when I open MS Office Programs and others. I get the same MSVCR90.dll message on my friend's puter.

Today, I'm receiving this Error Message:

Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB973688)
Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB954430)

Could the BAD IMAGE problem be blocking the updates? 
I disabled Ad-aware AV but noticed that he's got Norton and MS Security Essentials all running. Is this possibly causing a conflict?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check the system requirements for 2010 Professional Plus at: System requirements for Office 2010 and scroll down to: Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
Also MSVCR90.dll might be corrupt


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm combining Post#2 from the XP forum with the original since they're related. Only one AV program should be running at a time. Conflict causes problems.


----------

